# Looking for a game in Columbus, GA



## KingOfChaos (May 17, 2003)

I am currently looking for a game in the Columbus, GA area.  If you happen to live in Columbus and need a new player (or even a stand-in) please e-mail me at RoETyrant@aol.com.

It gets kinda frustrating to write for a game system you never get to play in


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jun 2, 2003)

Did ya ever have any luck finding anybody?


----------

